# TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2018: Closing Ceremony



## Justin (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to the Closing Ceremony for TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2018.

Thank you for your patience as we picked the winners and drew the raffle winners over the past few days!

Inside this thread you will find the handpicked Special Snowflake winners for the Season's Palette and Post Your Christmas Tree events, plus the raffle Special Snowflake winners for the Animal Crossing Stocking Stuffers event.

Unfortunately, we didn't manage to put together a giant TBT Fair event in 2018 but we hope this holiday event made up for it slightly! Thank you to everyone who participated in any of the activities and thank you to Jeremy, Laudine, and Tina for their work running everything.

With the holidays past us now, we will all be eagerly awaiting new details and our first trailer for Animal Crossing on Nintendo Switch next year. Additionally, we have some much awaited improvements in the plans for the forum starting in the new year, as mentioned by Jeremy in the last Bell Tree Direct. It's going to be a great year!

*An important note about Tinsel:* Please spend your Tinsel ASAP before Jingle's Shop closes after January 3rd, 2019. You will not be able to spend Tinsel after this -- it can't be saved for a future event. We will distribute the Special Snowflake collectibles after Jingle's Shop closes.

Have a Happy New Year everyone!

Justin


*Now without further ado,
I present the Special Snowflake winners
in TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2018!*​


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2018)

*globug*





*Ably.Saucey*





*padfoot6*





*Zane*





*Mitsy97*











*bae-blade*





*Bosmer*





*ZebraQueen*





*Athelwyn*





*Trundle*











*Amilee*

*HistoryH22*

*Mythic Diamond*

*koopasta*

*Kammm*







*Soti*​


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats to all the winners! what pretty trees


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 30, 2018)

Had so much fun, thank you mods!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats everyone! Thanks mods!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 30, 2018)

Thank you mods! Honestly didn't expect to win! <3


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!  And thanks to the staff for this event!


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats, everyone!!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!! And thanks so much for the event staff. It was really fun


----------



## Locket (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats to everyone who won! i actually participated in everything so that's something new


----------



## globug (Dec 30, 2018)

Ahh what an amazing thing to wake up to after sleeping off an illness. Congrats to all the other winners! When scrolling down I wasn't expecting to win honestly, so many entires were so good! Nice to see some of my fav entries won too!!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 30, 2018)

woo congrats to everyone! fun event : )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!  I had a lot of fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats yall, and thanks staff for rereleasing some older collectibles like the green feather! I love it!


----------



## Hatori (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners! Lovely entries to each and all of you!
Thanks so much for hosting this wonderful event!


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats y'all!! Thanks to the mods who took the time to put this all together <3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!  Thanks TBT staff for this wonderful event as well!


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats zane & trundle & alex <3


----------



## mogyay (Dec 30, 2018)

congrats everyone who won and participated! thank you staff for putting on the event!


----------



## bae-blade (Dec 30, 2018)

Awe thank you!! Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners (especially ZebraQueen but shh)

And good winners as for lineart, well picked :thumbsup:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

im very happy i might cry for joy
im so glad my zebra tree was picked 
thank you so much really thank you 

and congratulations for everyone else
all the other tree look beautiful and the drawing just so cute and cool


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations everybody!! I've had a blast participating in my very first belltree event  I'm excited to see what the next year is going to bring!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 30, 2018)

wait, did the winners get increased by 2 per event?

either way, congrats to all you people


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 30, 2018)

omfg did I actually win something is this real hahaha
Thank you staff very much!!! <3 
Happy holidays/new year to everyone!! And congrats to all the other winners. uwu


LambdaDelta said:


> wait, did the winners get increased by 2 per event?



Yeah I'm wondering this as well haha


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, did the winners get increased by 2 per event?
> 
> either way, congrats to all you people



They sure did! We set the numbers lower than the Fair numbers expecting a much lower amount of participation, but it turns out there were just about as many entries as before.


----------



## Athelwyn (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow!!! This is my first time winning something in a TBT event, and it's exciting.  Thank you so much, TBT staff, for the event and the award. Congrats to _all_ the winners!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners of the never-melting snowflakes. And thanks to the staff for running the best Christmas event.

I still can’t wait to help you guys run future events. I think I’m ready this time.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone and thank you, mods, for the festivities!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the winners! Great event!


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 30, 2018)

I aspire to be like Trundle and bae-blade when I grow up winning Christmas tree contests with separate trees


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2018)

WOWWEEE I can't even tell you what a compliment this is!!! Like truly I can't LoL so lemme just say fantastic work everybody & thanks so much for the event, you guys rock <3


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 30, 2018)

thanks for the fun event, and gratulations to all da snowflake prize winners!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 30, 2018)

Ahh... the snoflake collectible has escaped me again. T vT It's been a dream since it was first released, but upon seeing the winners' entries, yall deserve it! Congrats congrats, and thank you staff for this year's holiday events <3


----------



## Heyden (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to all the snowflake winners, and thanks to the staff for making a this chill event


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 30, 2018)

aaaa thank you guys and congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 30, 2018)

Oh my. I'm pleasantly surprised that I won one of the snowflakes on the stocking raffle. :O

Big time thank you to the TBT staff for organizing such a fun holiday event. That, and it was a blast to see some of the awesome entries into both the tree decoration side and the season's palette. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 30, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners!! Such festive trees & beautiful art pieces! Thank you so much to the mods for such a fun event! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!  There were so many beautiful art pieces and trees submitted that it must have been a very difficult decision, but all the winners were spectacular!

Thanks to the staff for everything!  All of the events were amazing!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice, here's to next time!


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Dec 30, 2018)

While scrolling through the list of snowflake winners, I was very surprised to see that I won the stocking raffle. Thank you so much mods  and congrats to the other winners


----------



## Kub (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats to the winners! And thank you so much to all the mods who made all the events so fun!


----------



## Chicha (Dec 31, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners! This was a fun event!


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 31, 2018)

Congrats to all the snowflake winners! Thanks staff for a fun event


----------



## Aniko (Dec 31, 2018)

Congratulation to all the winners!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 31, 2018)

CONGRATS guys!!!! Such fantabulous entries!!!! And thx again awesome staffers!!! The Christmas event was so fun!!!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 31, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners! This was an awesome event~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> Ahh... the snoflake collectible has escaped me again. T vT It's been a dream since it was first released, but upon seeing the winners' entries, yall deserve it! Congrats congrats, and thank you staff for this year's holiday events <3



^^^i love that background and it's a pretty collectible.. o well sometime in the future i hope.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 31, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners!  Some of the Palette entries are just absolutely mind-blowing, they almost don?t even look like they were created from a simple black & white coloring book-like image!


----------



## bae-blade (Dec 31, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I aspire to be like Trundle and bae-blade when I grow up winning Christmas tree contests with separate trees



When we grow up we won't have separate trees, just one


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 31, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners! I was too excited for the results to appear, now I'm too happy to see who won and share the happiness!


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 31, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!

Happy 2019!


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 31, 2018)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS 

It's been a fun event, nice way to wrap up 2018.

Also wishing everyone a lovely New Year's Eve + a Splendid 2019 ahead <333


----------



## Jeongguk (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats winners!!

Happy 2019, my dear friends.


----------



## roseflower (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats to the winners and thank you staff for the event, I wish everyone a happy new year


----------



## kayleee (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats winners!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

I wonder which next event they'll do, besides AC Switch


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you mods! I had a lot of fun


----------



## Amilee (Jan 3, 2019)

Aaaah omg i won!! Yaay thank you so much! 
I love the snowflake it's so cute!
Happy New year!!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 3, 2019)

Just posting in here to become immortalized before it gets locked. I think this is my first time winning something on TBT (other than the egg hunt) in a long time!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 3, 2019)

same here trundle 
the other thing i had that i won was the perler bead raffle of 2017 with like 8 or 10 tickets that i bought

this is the first time i win something officially and feel great 

its a nice start for 2019 to have the feeling of winning


----------



## Tessie (Jan 3, 2019)

hi can i still participate


----------

